# SURREY | King George Hub | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Surrey is a city south east of Vancouver.

Whalley District will be phased, starting with the 35-storey tower at the east end of the site, and then working west to complete the 37-storey, and finally 46-storey signature tower. While the first tower could begin later this year and complete by 2021, it is expected the entire development will not be complete until around 2025.








[/CENTER]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3304 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3299 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3295 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_3291 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4401 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4407 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4410 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4413 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4415 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5600 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5591 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5588 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5581 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5579 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9248 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9246 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9243 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9201 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9195 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9193 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9183 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9180 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9177 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0767 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0761 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0759 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0757 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0755 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0753 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0751 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2416 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2417 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2418 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2419 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2420 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2421 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2422 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2449 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2450 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2452 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2453 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The first set of the three parts series.

IMG_1354 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1357 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1359 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1360 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1361 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1363 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1364 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1365 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2 of the 3 parts series.

IMG_1367 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1368 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1369 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1370 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1372 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1380 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1384 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 3

IMG_1385 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1382 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1386 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1387 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1388 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1390 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1392 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1393 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1394 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1395 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part one



IMG_3102 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3109 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3113 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3116 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3117 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3118 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3119 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_3120 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3121 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3122 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3123 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3125 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3126 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3127 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3129 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3130 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3132 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6344 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6347 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6358 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6359 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6360 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6361 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6362 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20200125_152212 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200125_152226 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200125_152237 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200125_152300 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200125_152418 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200125_152435 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20200125_152439 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8460 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8461 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1
001 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
004 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
005 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
010 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
011 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
017 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

039 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
040 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
041 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
043 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
045 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
049 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 18:*

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kTLpLh


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Yellow Fever said:


> part 1


Your previous post was also part 1.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ok, thats part 1 b then, Lol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 3


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 3


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 3


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 4



















































The last phrase is already under way.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Unit 1109 13655 Fraser Highway Surrey-34 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 1109 13655 Fraser Highway Surrey-33 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Unit 2706 13615 Fraser Highway Surrey-23 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 2706 13615 Fraser Highway Surrey-22 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------

